# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  xin post nc dùng cho ncstudio và mach3 của artform 3.5

## tuan123

em m[í và nghề ko rành về công nghệ lắm. các bác ai có bộ post đề xuất code cho máy đục gỗ dùng phần mềm nc studio v5. và mach3 thì chia sẻ cho em với. em xuất trực tiếp theo bộ post có sẵn trong máy nhưng mà nó không chạy được ạ.
cảm [n các bác rất nhiều ạ.

----------

